# J.S Bach, The orchestral suites , favorites and best movements



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)

What is your favorites movementes from 
Bach - The Orchestal Suits ?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

#2, first movement
#3, first movement
#2, last movement
#3, second movement the famous Air

But I like all movements from these four suites. The sad part is Bach most likely wrote more orchestral works but the original scores have since vanished.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I like the Badinerie from No. 2. Well, I like all the suites and movements, but the Badinerie stays with me like a great dessert.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Weston said:


> I like the Badinerie from No. 2. Well, I like all the suites and movements, but the Badinerie stays with me like a great dessert.


Absolutely, true great classical music.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Suite No. 3, third movement.
I should know, as I played a solo violin version for a music contest a few months ago. Plus, it's just so fun to listen to!!!


----------

